

Ask HN: please review Wordics, a word cloud widget - ntoshev
http://wordics.lemmatica.com/

======
dxjones
The feature where you display a word cloud over a link seems slow enough that
users might find it annoying to watch it load.

Some word clouds are made of clickable tags. When users try to click, but
cannot, they may not like your clouds as much.

~~~
ntoshev
Thanks for the feedback. The performance of the popups is several times better
now.

Clicking the word clouds might highlight all its occurrences on the page, I
think this helps understanding. Maybe we'll implement it in this way.

------
paul7986
Too many words on a white background floated left. Due to lack of design I did
not stay on site and try to understand it's concept.

I suggest working on your design and offering a sentence or two description of
your concept.

good luck!

